# Fitness/Weightloss Inspiration Photos



## Richelle83 (Oct 16, 2013)

Part of the weightloss/healthy living lifestyle is seeing photos to encourage to either start or continue on your journey. Place photos here of what motivates you. Please remember what motivates one might not motivate another, so keep commentary to a minimum. 

  Here's one of my favorites









  I have to say this to myself often!


----------



## Serenityy (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay here's my motivation. I been following this girl on IG for a while and I just LOVE her before and after picture! I really hope I can achieve results like this  Credit: IG: le_yasmin


----------



## amzee807 (Oct 16, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Okay here's my motivation. I been following this girl on IG for a while and I just LOVE her before and after picture! I really hope I can achieve results like this  Credit: IG: le_yasmin


  This one is great! My body type is a lot like her in the before shot


----------



## Serenityy (Oct 16, 2013)

amzee807 said:


> This one is great! My body type is a lot like her in the before shot


 Mine is too! That's why this picture really motivates me and I hope it can do the safe for others on here!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Oct 16, 2013)

This is an awesome thread to stumble upon. Thank you ladies. I've recently been able to lose 25 lbs of the maybe 70 lbs that I've out on in the past 4 years. This will be another good spot for me to check into to keep myself on track.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Oct 22, 2013)

This is my goal. I want to lose my gut and keep my butt. I've put on hella or married weight and I've been working my ass off to drop the pounds. I stopped weighing myself and I'm using my clothes as a guide.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 23, 2013)

Good idea! Sometimes you loose volume not so much weight but it still shows your work!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Oct 23, 2013)

Yup, I believe muscle weights 1.5 times fat, so you could lose inches and not lose weight. Overall that's a much healthier route. I've noticed that I need to tone.


----------



## Monica (Nov 17, 2013)

Seeing my own results keeps me motivated! Here's a recent picture I posted to Facebook that chronicles the changes my body has gone through while losing a total of 50 lbs. I still have about 75 lbs I want to get rid of and keeping myself on track diet wise isn't easy to do. Good luck to all of you on your weight loss journey!





  *edited for spelling


----------



## lizzylu23 (Nov 18, 2013)

MonikaRose said:


> Seeing my own results keeps me motivated! Here's a recent picture I posted to Facebook that chronicles the changes my body has gone through while losing a total of 50 lbs. I still have about 75 lbs I want to get rid of and keeping myself on track diet wise isn't easy to do. Good luck to all of you on your weight loss journey!
> 
> *edited for spelling


  Congrats on your weightloss. You look great and I can see your results!!


----------



## melliieemel (Aug 10, 2014)

juice


----------

